# Please recommend a Road bike for my Wife



## kidskc (Aug 15, 2004)

My wife wants to do some biking this summer. She is a beginner in biking. I got her a walmart bike and she learnt to ride on it. Now, I want to upgrade her bike to a good road bike.
I myself have a Giant OC2. I am pretty happy with it. Giant's website indicates some models for women (The OCRs). Are these good? Any other good bikes for women? Please recommend..

BTW, she is about 5'4'' and 140 lbs.

Thanks...


----------



## bigdaddy96 (Aug 15, 2006)

We bought a 2007 Trek WSD 1600 for my wife last fall. It seemed like a great buy. It is a women's specific fit model. It has the nicer shimano ultegra front and real derailers that you don't normally find in that price range. Also a 10 speed with triple. So far she loves it. The only thing she wasn't crazy about was the girly poweder blue color.

http://www2.trekbikes.com/bikes/bike.php?bikeid=1442003&f=3


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

It's great that she's getting into biking. As far as "what bike?" it is just too hard to answer that. First, there's such a range of budgets (how much do you want to spend?). Next, there's just a lot of personal preference and so no true "right" answer. Finally, for women, some need women's specific geometry but many riders don't. 

I'd get her into a good sized LBS that has a few major brands (Giant, Trek, Specialized, Cannondale, whatever) and get her measured and fit, and do a little test riding of both standard geometry and WSD models. She'll probably fit something between a 47cm and a 50cm frame-ish but within that there will be variations in reach, so go forth and enjoy the shopping!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm 5'4" and I'm good with 48 cm - 49 cm bikes. Like JT said, check out some of the Women's Specific designs from Trek and Specialized. Depending on her proportions the WSD bikes could make things a lot easier on her neck, back and shoulders.


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

I second the suggestion to get her a good fit from a good LBS. As an example of the variation in fit as compared to others, I'm not quite 5'3" but I ride a 51 or 52 cm road bike. Every body is different. For a woman, trying out WSD bikes first is a great way to figure out what fits her. Hope both of you enjoy findng her just the right bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

If you like your Giant get her one too. That makes it really simple. Just don't get 650 wheels.


----------



## kidskc (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies. I think my budget would be about $500 - $800. When I got by bike, I went through the whole process of checking out different bike. Took me almost a couple of months when I finally selected my bike (Giant OCR2). 

But my wife doesn't have that kind of patience. She might try out may be a couple of bikes.. Also, since she is a newbie, she doesn't know what to look for. Might only know after a few months of riding. So, I am thinking of Giant OCR-3 women's bike. But they have Shimano Sora derailers (Bottom of the stack???). Does anyone use it? Any opinions on it.
Any other bikes you can recommend in this price range?


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

*Let Her Pick*

I think you are on the right track, but get her more involved. If you pick it out and she gets tired of riding, it's because you picked it out. Don't put too many limitations on components and brands (other than size and fit). She might fall in love with something that you may not have originally considered. If she loves it, she will ride it. It's HER bike. I am 5'8, 125 lbs., and found a 54 Specialized Roubaix comp(carbon) with a short stem and it fits perfectly. I never even considered a womens specific design (long legs), just wanted a nice bike that fit. Don't forget a new riding outfit, padded shorts and a kick ass jersey will complete the purchase. Just my two cents.


----------

